# Drummer Wanted!



## 6bummin6it6 (Feb 11, 2016)

For those of you that in any kind of rock 'n' roll bands, where do you find drummers? Me and a buddy of mine have been trying for a few years to get our project off the ground but it seems that drummers simply don't exist. We're not asking for much, its just oldschool hardcore punk rock bullshit, nothing a monkey couldn't do but we can't find any monkeys either. we've tried craigslist and talking to kids at shows but nothings coming up. should we make flyers? if so where should we hang them? shows? guitar center? walmart? streets? bars? is there an island in the south pacific full of drummers? do they all live in Nebraska? any tips or advice is helpful. 


and if anyone wants to join a three piece hardcore punk band that plays shit like the adolescents, black flag, flipper, urinals, choking victim, shit like that, and are in the Cincinnati area, let me know. 

maybe should be moved to general banter or meet up section of the site, i dunno, mods you decide.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 11, 2016)

If I were posting here looking for drummers (or ideas where to find drummers) I'd consider changing the title of my post to "Drummer Wanted". 

If you want that done, I can change the title.

Also, can you explain what the amenities are and what the living situation is like there? 

Aside from selling platinum albums, is there an opportunity for a person to make a few bucks when not jammin'?

Good luck on your search.


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Feb 11, 2016)

if you think it would be a better/more helpful title then sure, thank you!

living situations are pretty good, i've got a little home studio/practice room set up. kit provided.

we've got songs written and are ready to record and plays shows, so as long as we can get a few gigs we'd probably make a bit of money, maybe not much but a little. mostly though it would just be a lot of fun. but i guess after playing a few shows we might be able to sell some merch/cds, maybe get a bandcamp set up.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 11, 2016)

Sounds like a legit offer.


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Feb 11, 2016)

if I ever end up out that way I'd love to jam, you got a kit I'll beat on it


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Feb 11, 2016)

rock 'n' roll man, i could pm ya and get you my email if you want.


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Feb 11, 2016)

Please do


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Feb 11, 2016)

I know people that are good fuckin musicians but too damn burnout to get anything going at least y'all have been doing something... Four years shit


----------



## DJ Kist (Feb 11, 2016)

6bummin6it6 said:


> For those of you that in any kind of rock 'n' roll bands, where do you find drummers? Me and a buddy of mine have been trying for a few years to get our project off the ground but it seems that drummers simply don't exist. We're not asking for much, its just oldschool hardcore punk rock bullshit, nothing a monkey couldn't do but we can't find any monkeys either. we've tried craigslist and talking to kids at shows but nothings coming up. should we make flyers? if so where should we hang them? shows? guitar center? walmart? streets? bars? is there an island in the south pacific full of drummers? do they all live in Nebraska? any tips or advice is helpful.
> 
> 
> and if anyone wants to join a three piece hardcore punk band that plays shit like the adolescents, black flag, flipper, urinals, choking victim, shit like that, and are in the Cincinnati area, let me know.
> ...


----------



## DJ Kist (Feb 11, 2016)

im in Cincinnati and from here, but im leaving for Tucson tomorrow night...ive played drums since I was five and play all sorts of precussion. ive been here for four month, sucks u didn't post this earlier


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Feb 16, 2016)

man, sucks (for me anyways) that you're in tuscon. do you plan on ever making a return trip home?


----------



## hayden henson (Mar 1, 2016)

Hey man, I'm remotely close. Just over the IN state line. I'm not the greatest but I think I could do a better job then that monkey. Let me know.


----------

